# Skimmer zu wenig Saugleistung



## Cross (18. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Beisammen,

Kurz zum Teich 60.000 l 
Schwerkraftanlage 
2x Dn110 (Skimmer, Bodenablauf)

vorfilter ist ein Smartsieve in den beide dn110 mit schwerkraft einfließen

dann kommt die Pumpe durch eine uvc in den Kammerfilter.

und jetzt das Problem:

ich bekomme am skimmer nicht genug saugleistung. 

betreibe ich nur den skimmer klappt es, aber schalte ich den bodenablauf dann mit dazu (per zugschieber nur leicht öffnen) überragt der Druck vom Bodenablauf den skimmer. 

was könnte ich da noch machen? 

muss ich noch einen zweiten smartsieve kaufen oder hat jemand eine Idee? 

Den skimmer hätte ich gerne mehr im Betrieb weil wir sehr viel Laub haben. 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## 4711LIMA (18. Apr. 2020)

Wie viel qqm macht den Deine Pumpe?


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Ingo!
Skimmer funktionieren nicht bzw schlecht wenn sich Luft in Rohr oder Schlauch befindet. 
Natürlich kann es auch Dreck sein. 
Hast du einen Schlammsauger??
Wenn ja, steck ihn von beiden Seiten mal an. 
Schlauch kann man die Hand als Übergang benutzen.
Bei Rohr auf 40 reduzieren.


----------



## Cross (18. Apr. 2020)

@4711 

keine Pumpe! Schwerkraft! 

@samorai 
Keine Verstopfung vorhanden, Beide dn110 funktionieren aber nur entweder oder ! Ist nur die Leitung zum skimmer offen saugt er schön die Oberfläche ab, aber öffnet man den zugschieber vom bodenablauf dazu überwiegt der bodenablauf stärker. 

Die Idee mit der Luft ist noch interessant da das Rohr vom skimmer 1 cm über der Wasseroberfläche den Teich verlässt. Das kann ich aber baulich nicht ändern. Das ist vom. Vorbesitzer verpfuscht.


----------



## Cross (18. Apr. 2020)

Gerade habe ich etwas festgestellt weil ich 2 revisionsöffnungen habe um den Fluss zu beobachten. 

wenn ich vom skimmer den schwimmaufsatz weg nehme läuft es gut. Mit dem Aufsatz halbe Geschwindigkeit , echt deutlich . 

da muss ich was optimieren! 

es ist ein dn150 skimmer Öffnung auf dn110 . Ist da was falsch? War so verbaut.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Die Leitung muss natürlich immer unter Wasser sein, jedenfalls Ein / Ausgang.
Nimm mal nur den Skimmer in Betrieb und schalte mehrfach ein und aus.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Eventuell kann sich der Topf nicht richtig bewegen.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Den Korb fest aufstecken /andrücken.


----------



## Geisy (18. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe den Schwimmer vom Skimmer mit Schrauben beschwert damit er leichter runter geht.
Manche haben sehr viel Auftrieb.


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Apr. 2020)

Ich stelle die Frage auch noch mal: Welche Leistung hat deine Pumpe?


----------



## Cross (18. Apr. 2020)

Ich schätze Beschweren wird was bringen, habe was schweres drauf gelegt dann passt es vom Fluss. 

was soll denn die Pumpenfrage immer? 

es gibt keine Pumpe bei schwerkraft! Die kommt erst nach dem Vorfilter! Hat 20.000l/h und ist ausreichend. 
Es geht um die fliessmenge die vom Bodensblauf den Skimmer behindert. 

also Gewichte werde ich morgen gleich testen das muss schon was sein hab da noch Edelstahlstäbe die kann ich mit Kabelbindern dran hängen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2020)

Ich bin 2 zu1 bei den nicht angedrueckten/ gelockerten Korb dabei.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Apr. 2020)

> was soll denn die Pumpenfrage immer?
> es gibt keine Pumpe bei schwerkraft!


Natürlich kann eine Pumpe in Schwerkraft betrieben werden!

Du weißt aber genau, was wir wissen möchten.
Irgendetwas wird ja dein Wasser bewegen.Oder läuft es nur irgendwo herunter?


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Cross,
ich hab' zwar einen viel kleineren Teich als Du, aber auch einen Skimmer mit 160 mm Außendurchmesser. Der läuft bei ~2 m³/h exklusiv bereits störungsfrei. Damit ich diesen Durchfluß erreiche, benötige ich 5..15 cm Standdifferenz zum Einlauf Vorfilter. Ich habe eine Durchflußbegrenzung von 40 mm Schlauch (Innendurchmesser) auf 3 m.
Ich kann mir also sehr gut vorstellen, dass Du mit 100er Verrohrung sowohl von Skimmer als auch Bodenablauf die Durchflüsse nicht sauber einregeln kannst.
Wenn meine Vermutung stimmt, dann benötigst Du eine Feinregelung für die Skimmer - also einen kleineren Zugschieber, oder eine engere Zuleitung über einen definierten Bereich.


----------



## Geisy (19. Apr. 2020)

Oft ist die Leitung zum Skimmer länger und hat mehr Bögen und dann muß das Wasser im Skimmer auch noch 2-3cm tiefer gesaugt werden bevor Wasser nach läuft, so hat es der Bodenablauf viel einfacher.
Bevor man nun den Bodenablauf abschiebert und so insgesamt weniger Umwälzung hat sollte man versuchen es dem Skimmer leichter zu machen und das geht mit Gewichten. Ich habe dazu Flachrundschrauben aus VA in den Schwimmer gemacht bis er gerade noch so an der Oberfläche schwimmt.

Mittlerweile ziehe ich den Oberflächendreck gar nicht mehr mit dem Skimmer unter Wasser sondern lasse ihn in einen Behälter oder Graben einlaufen.
Wie z.B. beim Versuch hier:





_View: https://youtu.be/-HHK7WgmkmQ_



Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Apr. 2020)

Cross schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Luft ist noch interessant da das Rohr vom skimmer 1 cm über der Wasseroberfläche den Teich verlässt. Das kann ich aber baulich nicht ändern. Das ist vom. Vorbesitzer verpfuscht.



Ist doch glasklar....so läuft es nicht in Schwerkraft!
Vermutlich auch mit Luftblase im Rohr am höchsten Punkt...

Saugrohre dürfen nie einen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben haben und auch nicht über OK Wasser geführt werden.

Es bleibt nix übrig als umzubauen.
Skimmerrohr per Flansch in durch die Folie oder einen Breitmaulskimmer am Rand einbauen mit DN 100 zum Midisieve.

Saugrohre können auch einmal  einen Bogen nach unten machen...an den Enden muss rs aber wieder aufwärts gehen.

Spaltsiebe mit Pumpe dahinter nannte man mal wegen der hohen Förderhöhe 50cm...auch mal Halbschwerkraft....
Bis zum Sieb läuft es mit geringem Pegelabfall....

Weil die Pumpe dann das Wasser unterhalb des Siebes wegpumpt und ca. 50cm Höhe überwinden muss...ist es wieder ineffizient.

Wenn jetzt noch nach der Pumpe druckseitig dünne Rohre verbaut sind....kommr zur Förderhöhe noch der hydr. Widerstand der Rohre hinzu.

Die Fördermenge der Pumpe wird so sinnfrei reduziert...siehe Pumpenkennlinie.

Ich pers. würde nach der Pumpe auf DN 100 bauen.


----------



## Geisy (19. Apr. 2020)

Cross schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich etwas festgestellt weil ich 2 revisionsöffnungen habe um den Fluss zu beobachten.
> 
> wenn ich vom skimmer den schwimmaufsatz weg nehme läuft es gut. Mit dem Aufsatz halbe Geschwindigkeit , echt deutlich .



Wenn es nur mit dem Schwimmaufsatz schlecht läuft und ohne gut, hört sich das eher nach Problemen mit dem Schwimmaufsatz an als mit den Rohren.


----------



## Cross (19. Apr. 2020)

So ich hab mal paar Bilder. 

wollte gerade beschweren aber momentan läuft es. Ich glaub da war zuviel Luft unter dem Schwimmteil vom Skimmer?!? Durch das raus und rein gestern hat das was gebracht. 

im Saugrohr , was meinst du damit ? Bei mir läuft mit Schwerkraft ca 3-4 cm Wasser im dn110 ? 

sind ca 10 m Rohr bis zum Pumpenschacht auch mit 2 Revisionsöffnungen .


----------



## Geisy (19. Apr. 2020)

Auf dem Bild sieht man den Wasserstand in deinem Skimmer und ich würde den beschweren.
Wenn der Schwimmer frei auf dem Wasser schwimmt und 5mm raus schaut ist das bei mir genug.

Ich hab auch noch einen Profiskim 100 und bei dem oben Löcher rein gebohrt das die Luft raus kann.


----------



## Haggard (19. Apr. 2020)

@Cross Darf ich fragen , was Du an Fischbesatz im Teich hast und wie Deine Biologie ausschaut ? Bei 60m³ Teichinhalt und ca. 20m³ Umwälzung, dann so ein klares Wasser ist schon, in meinem Fall, beneidenswert. Aber da sieht man wieder, dass man sein Wasser eben nicht unbedingt 1x pro Stunde durch den Filter jagen muss.


----------



## Cross (19. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe nur 5 große Kois momentan. Wenn alles läuft werden es mehr. Habe den Teich vor 10 Jahren übernommen und erst letztes Jahr den Pumpenschacht und Technik verbaut, da der Vorbesitzer ein nicht funktionierendes System hinterlassen hat.

ich habe den Smartsieve dann weiter gepumpt durch uvc in 2 Kammern mit __ Hel-x und Lava Steinen als Filter.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Apr. 2020)

Cross schrieb:


> im Saugrohr , was meinst du damit ? Bei mir läuft mit Schwerkraft ca 3-4 cm Wasser im dn110 ?



Saugrohr...damit meine ich Deine KG 110 Verrohrung von BA und Skimmer.
Und da habe ich versucht Dir zu erklären, was ggf. Fehlerquellen sein können....

Und was meinst Du mit 3...4cm Wasser im DN 110?
Die Rohre müssen voll geflutet sein...es sei denn die Rohre sind irgendwo höher als der Wasserspiegel....dann sind die nur noch teilgefüllt....oder irgendwo bleibt eine Luftblase was die schlechte Saugleistung erklären kann.

Da wurde die Rohrverlegung vermurkst....

Das ganze System wird ggf. bei ordentlichen Besatz und 60 m³ sowieso überfordert sein.

Das Lavarock wird eine Schlammsammelkeimgrube....

Ich hatte mal 2 parallele Spaltsiebe..US III .und da waren noch nicht mal viele Koi drin....

Ist zwar sicher unschön, aber jetzt noch alles konsequent zu ändern.

Neue Koi würde ich lassen....

Lass mal den Rücklauf in eine 70l Mörtelkiste laufen...und stopp die Zeit...rechne mal um auf m³/h....
Dann weisst Du was die 20m³/h Pumpe reell an dem System bringt...
Wenn da 15m³/h rauskommen ist es noch gut...


----------



## Cross (19. Apr. 2020)

Hi, 

also das mit dem Schlamm stimmt, aber dafür gibt es Zugschieber im abgetrennten Boden im Filter mit Gitter. Da sind 10 cm ca mit Bodengefälle und jede Kammer lässt man alle paar Tage das abgesetzte schlammige ab. 

sonst würde das nicht funktionieren da gebe ich dir recht. 

es liegt wohl an dem Murks vom Vorbesitzer , die Rohre können nicht tiefer , da ist Beton drunter. 

auch kann ich den Rücklauf nicht messen da er direkt unter dem Steg in den Teich fließt wieder mit Schwerkraft. Der Filter steht etwas höher als der Teich. 

heute lief es aber ziemlich gut. Auch wenn die Röhre nur knapp unter der Wasserkante laufen sind diese nur voll wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft. Läuft die Pumpe ist das Niveau so bei 3-4 cm was auch super schnell in den Filter läuft. Ist das wirklich voll bei dir ? Glaube nicht, dann wäre ja die Pumpe zu schwach? 

Gruß


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Apr. 2020)

Danke, daß Du meine Hinweise gelesen und verstanden hast. Es ist ja nicht immer einfach, wenn jemand aus der Ferne rumkritisiert!



Cross schrieb:


> es liegt wohl an dem Murks vom Vorbesitzer , die Rohre können nicht tiefer , da ist Beton drunter.



EntwederBeton aufkloppen und  Rohre tiefer oder Teichwasserspiegel 10cm hoch. Irgendwann wird es sowieso auf einen Umbau mit mehr BA und neuer, besserer Verrohrung hinauslaufen.



Cross schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Röhre nur knapp unter der Wasserkante laufen sind diese nur voll wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft. Läuft die Pumpe ist das Niveau so bei 3-4 cm was auch super schnell in den Filter läuft. Ist das wirklich voll bei dir ? Glaube nicht, dann wäre ja die Pumpe zu schwach?



Natürlich sind die Saugrohre normal  immer voll gefüllt. Man verlegt diese ja auch nicht so grenzwertig flach unter OK Teichwasser.

Wären Deine Rohre 10cm tiefer, dann wären diese auch immer voll gefüllt und würden keinen Engpaß haben. Das ist die Erklärung für den nicht funktionierenden Skimmer..
Die Pegelabsenkung von vielleicht - angenommen 3-4cm passiert dann nur in der ersten Kammer- das wäre bei Dir das Spaltsieb- da muss doch irgendwo eine Zuflußregulierung/ Schieber sitzen.

Unten mal ein Skizze mit einem TF- die blauen Striche sind die sich einstellenden Pegel.


----------



## Cross (20. Apr. 2020)

Danke dir, 

Ja es ist einfach alles nicht gut gebaut worden und ich ärgere mich schon seit 10 Jahren. 

Ich versuche mal die Wasserhöhe über das Rohr zu bekommen. Aber die Pumpe läuft jetzt schon auf Höchstleistung das läuft für die Verhältnisse ziemlich gut. 

Skimmer arbeitet jetzt einfach schwächer.

ich hab momentan jeden Tag im Vorfilter einen halben Eimer Dreck. Also arbeitet sehr gut. 


klar ist ein baumangel da , danke für die ausführlichen Tipps , habe was gelernt aber kann nur minimal was ändern. 

Gruß


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Apr. 2020)

Ärger Dich nicht zu lange. Es lässt sich sicher alles irgendwie ändern- dann muß der Teich allerdings sicher trocken gelegt, Folie zumindest aufgeschnitten/ geklappt und alle Rohre neu verlegt werden.
Vielleicht kann man dann den Weg über dem Beton vermeiden und woanders lang verlegen oder einen neuen Platz für den Filter suchen....

Jeden Tag das Sieb reinigen- hatte ich auch mal im Sommer....als dann die 200/300er Spaltsiebe sich regelmäßig zusetzten (Biofilm, Mückenlarven) hatte ich die __ Nase voll...auch von den Stromkosten...und habe auf TF und LH umgebaut.

Einen Verrohrungsengpaß habe ich ja noch....schön einbetoniert...da gehe ich aber erst ran, wenn alles andere auf dem Grundstück "fertig" ist....

Achte einmal drauf, daß die Pumpe immer genug Wasser hat.....
Es kann gut sein, daß wegen der Verrohrung nicht genügend Wasser nachkommt- dann ist der Schieber vom Spaltsieb ganz unten!
Die Pumpe saugt dann Luft mit an- das hört man.

Noch eines- die beiden "Reinigungsabzweige" / senkrechten Rohre im Filterkeller.
Wenn das der höchste Punkt der ansteigenden Rohre ist, dann kann dort die Luft entweichen.
Die Stopfen oben sind auch ohne Gummi ggf. dicht...(meine Erfahrung bei gleichem Konstrukt) bohr einfach ein 5mm Loch oben in die Deckel.
Nur so kann die Luft sicher aus dem höchsten Punkt entweichen- ist die einzige mögliche Variante mit "geschlossenem Bogen nach oben"..


----------



## Cross (20. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe als Pumpe die Dm Vario die regelt runter wenn Wasser fehlt. Das geht echt gut. Gehört nur ab und zu gewartet. Das erinnert mich dass ich den Schwimmer noch höher einstellen muss wegen dem Durchfluss. Da ich im Winter weniger hatte und so setzt sich das Sieb bis oben schnell zu. Dann spült es die Algen bis runter.


----------



## Cross (22. Apr. 2020)

hallo, 

kurzer Bericht. 

habe jetzt 2 cm mehr Wasser in den Teich gefüllt , Skimmer Rohr ist damit leicht unter Wasser. 

Habe dann den Bodenablauf am Zugschieber reduziert und somit laufen jetzt beide dn110 mit halber Höhe ca. 

Pumpe nach Smartsieve läuft jetzt auf Maximum. 

schaut echt gut aus jetzt. 

noch zur Info. Die Durchführung von den Rohren so knapp wie möglich unter der Wasseroberfläche hatte einen Grund. Der Vorbesitzer wollte damit vermeiden dass der Teich viel Wasser verliert im Falle eines Rohrbruches. Je tiefer desto mehr Wasser geht verloren. 

Es läuft jetzt mit 1/3 Umwälzung. Nur zur Info.


----------

